# A few photos from the last hive check



## pen (May 17, 2013)




----------



## pen (May 17, 2013)




----------



## pen (May 17, 2013)




----------



## cnt (Jun 8, 2013)

wow some awesome pics! I can't help but wonder how everyone keeps their hives so clean. Every frame/surface in my hive has a layer of propolis on it.


----------



## WBVC (Apr 25, 2013)

Mine also...stuck like glue when I try to separate the components. Expect it is a bee thing rather than a beekeeper cleaning effort.


----------



## pen (May 17, 2013)

These are both first year hives, they are working on it


----------



## cnt (Jun 8, 2013)

So is mine. I suspect that my bees found some kind of propolis jackpot near by and brought it all home.


----------

